

Tracking Moving Boxes with Twilio and Clarify.io - caseysoftware
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/06/track-moving-boxes-clarifyio-twilio.html

======
tswicegood
@grhmc -- that's really cool. I wish I'd had something like this a number of
times. "Now, which one of the 10 boxes labeled "kitchen" has the peeler in
it?" :-)

~~~
grhmc
Thank you! Yeah, it was pretty easy to build and use. A real joy. Yesterday, I
was hunting for my vertical mouse and trackball. Sure enough, box #2 :)

------
grhmc
Author of the project here. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
devmach
I know it's fun to hack things together but wouldn't a smartphone with
evernote be a better solution? You can use phone's speech to text feature and
access your list anywhere online or offline.

~~~
grhmc
Possibly, but:

1\. I found the phone more inclined to stop listening, but maybe you know a
better way?

2\. It was really nice to be able to tell my father in law "just call this
number and say the names of things as you go" when he was helping.

Great point, though.

------
bhelx
Maybe I am missing something, why not just write the items on the box instead
of the number?

~~~
twothamendment
I like numbered boxes, but I still tend to put a word or two on them. If you
have it in your hand reading it is always faster than pulling out your phone.

The lookup is great if you have a pile of boxes and want to find something. In
place of a lookup app I used a Google doc spreadsheet. I could search it for
"silverware" and see what box it was. As much as I love to code, sometimes it
is nice not to.

~~~
grhmc
Yep, so we took the same notes on the outside of the box that I used to. I
would still have several "kitchen -- dishes" boxes etc. It made it easy to
find the obvious stuff, and easy to find the smaller stuff, without having to
take meticulous notes after packing the box.

